

Tell HN: You know what's the best? When a stranger tells you about your product. - iamjonlee

So I was at Starbucks earlier a few hours ago, drinking coffee with a friend and some of his coworkers when we began talking about iPhone apps (one of them recently bought a new iPhone and asked what apps were recommended). So we talked about most common ones like Instagram, flashlight, temple run, paper, etc when one of the other guys mentioned that he recently signed up for an app that was coming soon he thought was pretty cool. He started to describe it and I almost choked and snorted on my coffee- he was talking about our app! It was an amazing moment, knowing that someone out there that you don't know is talking about your product. Any similar experiences out there?<p>link: http://www.prsna.me
======
IanDrake
Yeah, it's a moment that can be really interesting if you can keep your
composure. Back when NotifyWire was running I was talking to someone about
Craigslist and he told me about a secret weapon he used for snagging the best
deals.

When he told me it was my software I asked, "What's so cool about that?", then
"How much does that cost?", and then said "Wow, that seems expensive.". It was
really interesting to hear someone explain the bits they found most useful and
describe the value they use to justify the expense. It was possibly the most
honest feedback I ever got.

------
rex_mundi
The world needs more of this kinda interaction! It can only lend itself to
stronger design.

